# EGM SUBSCRIPTIONS! for the ppl who got it !



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

a few weeks ago Joystick was giving away free EGM subscriptions and i signup for it 

I ALSO just found a way to check to see if you were lucky enough to get in :-) 

if you go to http://www.zdmcirc.com/service/index.html and click on EGM and then enter your info you should see your info :-) 

if you see your info that means you got in ! here is a screen shot 







it says i have 11 issues left wooooooot that means i have 1 issue in the mail now !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

Why does mine say I only have 10 issues remaining? I got RIPPED OFF! I'm upset about only getting 10 free issues instead of the 12 that I deserve!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2008)

"Issues Remaining:  	10"

what

would help to get some other issues first


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

yours says 10 ??? you should contact customer service then 

the good news is my info is there BUT i haven't gotten any issues lol


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

BoneMonkey. You probably should use more red ink when you cross out your address, because I found BoneMonkey HQ!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

thats not my HQ's my HQ's is 1 mile underground in the bonemonkey lair


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> thats not my HQ's my HQ's is 1 mile underground in the bonemonkey lair



Google doesn't have infrared yet.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

but seriously contact customer service and tell them WTF ! ! !


----------



## Little (Feb 16, 2008)

YES! now i have your email. YES


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

......... lol you could have just asked


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 11 left. Free stuff ftw!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

ppl who have 11 issues have a bigger E -Penis then ppl who have 10


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> ppl who have 11 issues have a bigger E -Penis then ppl who have 10



Guess We got bigger e-peens than Linki


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 16, 2008)

22 issues left, all free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got another free sub from somewhere else.


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> ppl who have 11 issues have a bigger E -Penis then ppl who have 10



Fk yeah, that means I'm hung


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> 22 issues left, all free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aww he has the biggest e penis :-(


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

wtf, i've only got 10 too. 
I better get two issues at the same time.

@coolbho3000: aren't you going to get double of the same magazines?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

EDIT: sorry


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> wtf, i've only got 10 too.
> I better get two issues at the same time.
> 
> @coolbho3000: aren't you going to get double of the same magazines?


No, if it's the same address and name they automatically stack the magazines.

I can't believe how thin the magazine is. Thirty minutes and I was done. On the Cheap Ass Gamer magazine thread someone said an issue from 1999 is 300 pages.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh yeah? 44 ISSUES LEFT MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

fuck i didnt know you can do that 

and you already got a issue of the magizine already ?


I remember the issues of EGM back in the day WERE HUGE but now not soo thick :-( 

magzines are dying out since the internet


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been getting issues since a year or two ago. I've signed up for all available EGM offers every time they have free magazine things


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

dammit i still haven't gotten a issue yet !


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

i can't find an email address to tell them about the 10 issues left problem.

if someone calls them, then post here on what they say


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

you just log on to customer service like in the first post then on top click on request service and ask for help


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> you just log on to customer service like in the first post then on top click on request service and ask for help



Ok thanks, i hope they reply quickly.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

you won't get a answer till monday cause its the weekend lol


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> you won't get a answer till monday cause its the weekend lol



shit, it might be tuesday, monday is presidents day


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

ahhhhh dammit i forgot about that


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> yours says 10 ??? you should contact customer service then
> 
> the good news is my info is there BUT i haven't gotten any issues lol
> 
> ...


I can't get any. :/ I guess I have an e-vagina then.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

orc has e vagina ! everyone point and laugh please


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 16, 2008)

I are too late...?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 15 2008, 09:38 PM)]I are too late...?



yup, but most of us don't have our first issues yet.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Feb 15 2008, 09:38 PM]I are too late...?



yeah www.joystick.com was giving away free 1 year subscriptions like 2 or 3 weeks ago ? 

i can find the old link if you want you can try to see if it still works lol


* EDIT 

Found the old link here 

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/01/23/joyswag-...o-egm-magazine/

doesnt work anymore lol


----------



## notnarb (Feb 16, 2008)

if only I didn't lie on those things, oh well, I should still get my magazine


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 16, 2008)

Woo. 11 issues remaining. I was starting to wonder if I didn't get it because I still haven't received any issues yet.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

mail came today and STILL NOTHING RGHHHHHH !


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

mail hasn't come yet, hopefully i get mine today.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 16, 2008)

it shows that I have 10 issues left and I haven't actually gotten any.

I'll wait to see what they tell awadofgum...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe the people who have 10 issues are the ppl who got into the offer late orginally they were only giving out like 10,000 subscriptions or something and then raised it to 20,000

i suggest you contact egm and tell them


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> We appreciate your inquiry and welcome the opportunity to serve your needs.
> 
> ...



i could have sworn i placed my order earlier than that.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

fuck me!  if our order where placed on feburay 5th we wont see issues until march lol


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

i guess the collected all the subscriptions at the same time instead of putting all the subscriptions on order at different times.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

Last Transaction Date: 02/05/2008  so 4 - 6 weeks from this date now :-(


----------



## amptor (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah I signed up a while back, forgot where... and it worked.. amazing too since I haven't paid for a single EGM magazine since the mid 1990's.  The last issue I ever bought had this nice spread about Megaman 3.


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 18, 2008)

edit: Might of already been posted, but 12 more issues here http://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/egmvm.asp

I win? These were all free, btw.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 18, 2008)

Is that offer good? I'm hesitant to enter my info to a site that isn't the official egm site.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm hesitant too.... I really want to sign up, but what are the odds of an identity theft?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> I'm hesitant too.... I really want to sign up, but what are the odds of an identity theft?


Approximately one in 756,981,002.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 18, 2008)

I signed up.  Whats the big deal with a little junk mail if I get a free sub to EGM?
Sides, I need more paper for fire starting lol.
Hope some more free offers get posted


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 18, 2008)

Let me know if you get a year added to your account shadowboy. Or if you start receiving offers for crap in your mail.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 18, 2008)

hung like a moose!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2008)

I signed up.

I really hope I don't get duplicate issues in the mail.


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it just me or is EGM tiny? I get international gaming mags quite often to spend some time on train rides and today I was looking for something new. EGM looks so tiny, so I just went with Nintendo Power. EDGE is great too, lots of content.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 18, 2008)

ok i signed up, even though i didn't get a single issue from the other subscription, but it should come in next week, or maybe the one after.


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 18, 2008)

I actually did get a year added to my sub from that site (see last transaction date in picture above)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 18, 2008)

After signing up I got bombarded with junk mail...all hand written like they know me...I open it up and its Opera scams....oh well and no free mag yet


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 18, 2008)

Meh, might just be me but no junk mail...yet


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> After signing up I got bombarded with junk mail...all hand written like they know me...I open it up and its Opera scams....oh well and no free mag yet



The one from the value-mag site?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 24, 2008)

I got my first issue!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 24, 2008)

whats on the cover ? I haven't gotten mines yet !


----------



## 754boy (Feb 24, 2008)

Got bored and decided to check on my issues. 44 left!!! w00t!!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> whats on the cover ? I haven't gotten mines yet !









I found it to be interesting


----------



## phoood (Feb 24, 2008)

Got mines, haven't read it yet.  Damn small for a magazine.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Got mine a few days ago.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2008)

shoooooooot i haven't gotten mines yet !


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> shoooooooot i haven't gotten mines yet !



Neither have I. I expect us to receive at around the same time since we live very close to each other.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL ZeWarrior can't wait to get his hands on this month's issue.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> LOL ZeWarrior can't wait to get his hands on this month's issue.



Actually, I already saw some of it @ FYE. They had the issue there.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ZeWarrior can't wait to get his hands on this month's issue.
> ...



FYE is not a libary sir ! you defrauded the good ppl at FYE and EGM and you sir are not a good american ! 

so Zewarrior to you i say GOOD DAY !

* leaves


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...



okay.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 27, 2008)

hey, i enjoyed the issue, and i believe that is very well possible for this year


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...


Of course not! He is from "foreign country."


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 4, 2008)

i got my second issue!


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got my first issue in the mail today. It is the April issue with a pic of the GTA4 protagonist on the cover.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 4, 2008)

.aznbrotha. said:
			
		

> I just got my first issue in the mail today. It is the April issue with a pic of the GTA4 protagonist on the cover.







Got mine today as well


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 4, 2008)

ME TO ! i got my first issue today with the GTA 4 guy on the cover weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JPH (Mar 4, 2008)

My subscription ran out a couple months ago...haven't re-newed it, nothing that I can't find on the internet, that's in EGM (or any gaming magazine, for that matter).


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't got any magazine but i'm not worried since i didn't pay for the subscription


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 4, 2008)

GTA4 comes out in April, this issue should have been about Brawl...
but then again there isn't much more information that we can get.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 8, 2008)

Im up to 22 issues now ! thanks to crkdshad who posted that other EGM subscription link lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone else got two years ? 

anyone know any other magizines i can get free subscriptions too lol ?


----------



## theman69 (Mar 9, 2008)

i got my first copy today although the checker showed that i didnt get it, anyway thanks BoneMonkey


----------



## diew (Mar 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> anyone else got two years ?
> 
> anyone know any other magizines i can get free subscriptions too lol ?



OOO me too. Just takes a while for it to finally register with the validation I suppose.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah took like 2 weeks lol what i need now is subscriptions to other magizines !


----------



## fischju (Mar 9, 2008)

Ha, I just got mine. And the company that owns EGM filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ziff Davis has gone bankrupt! I wonder about the future of EGM.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 9, 2008)

the company went bankrupt but that doesnt mean that EGM will be gone don't worry about it


----------



## Icarus (Mar 9, 2008)

I got mine on Friday. Cool stuff.


----------



## zi70410 (Mar 9, 2008)

got mine


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to tell you this but you are all screwed. The Ziff Davis group has applied for bankruptcy.
No, I'm not kidding.

Nonetheless, thanks!, I subscribed myself just now, I'm screwed too!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone think our freeloading, might have contributed to their bankruptcy in some way?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 9, 2008)

no cause Joystick PAYS For those subscription for us

also valuemag


----------



## Shinji (Mar 9, 2008)

Um, I think I applied back in the day cause I just got an issue of EGM and I dont recall paying within the previous month or so


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I got my EGM Joystick subscription a few days ago


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 4, 2008)

Got mine today. I would really like to thank you BoneMonkey, this is a thread that is worth 18USD in gold.
Thanks!


----------

